# Pessary Insertion x2 coding Q.



## dan528i (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello, everyone!
I have a question regarding insertion of pessary for the *second time*. The ptn returned to the office 5 days after the original insertion stating that the 1st pessary fell out.  I am thinking 57160 w/ a modifier but I am not which one.

Thanks in advance


----------



## imjsanderson (Mar 5, 2009)

Are you using the same pessary?  When a patient comes back for pessary cleaning, we bill the proper level E&M with the diagnosis code for the reason for the pessary, prolapse, etc.......


----------



## Beany011178 (Mar 7, 2009)

Why would you need a modifer?  There are no global days for a pessary insertion.  If the doctor had to refit her for another pessary due to the first one not working I think that would be appropriate.


----------



## sterrett (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello,

I have a question in regards to Botox injections. Can you please inform if CPT 90471 (how the injection was given) is coded along with the procedure code. I need to clarify if 3 codes are used for billing purposes: procedure (64612-64614),how it was injected (90471), & what medication was injected (J0585 or J0587) OR if 2 codes are used for billing purposesrocedure (64612-64614) & what medication is injected (J0585 or J0587)

Thanks


----------

